#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Mineral Engineering in ISM Dhanbad???

## SDY

Is Mineral Engineering in ISM Dhanbad a good course?Should i join it?
What are the future prospects?how is the paypackage?
Im really confused...i have to pay the registration fee for admission before 6th july so please guys help me decide what to do..





  Similar Threads: about gate cutoff in 2013 of electrical engineering for ism dhanbad The Mineral AUGITE in environmental engineering  free pdf download Mining and mineral processing full notes ebook free download pdf Metallurgical engineering mineral beneficiation ebook free download pdf Mineral beneficiation complete notes ebook free download pdf

----------

